# guppies guppies and more guppies



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

So today has been an adventure. Fireball had at least 100+ babies :shock: and I don't think she is done yet. I've moved about 60-70 of them into my 5 gallon and there is still a dozen or more left in the 10 gallon. Some have been eaten and fireball is still pretty big so she might not be done yet. Any tips on rehoming them because I don't have any lfs around other than 1 saltwater place and the petsmart/petco. With Jasmine, she only had a couple but all but one was eaten. I was expecting (or hoping at least) that fireball would do the same but now I'm overflowing with baby guppies. I also don't have alot of time before I move and really don't know how I feel about moving with all of these guppies, 6 bettas, live plants and a ferret. This is going to be a very interesting 18+ hr drive. If anyone has any tips on rehoming or want any or all of them ;-) let me know. I am supposed to be moving at the end of May- first week of June.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

You could post on craigslist, they will run for free guppies or sell them about a quarter each.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I agree with Clopez put a add on craigslist. Run the add saying your selling them for 50 cents each and when they show up give them twice as many or just give them away. If you don't care what happens to them list them for free. If you offer them for free the first person will take them all and throw them in a tank as feeders. 

If you offer them for sale you might find some one that will take them and grow them out. They might still end up as feeders but at least they will get a chance to shine. I know I would take them in a heart beat if I was closer.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah, I posted an ad on craigslist but I would only "give" them away if I knew they were going to be pets. Because the way I see it, if I wanted them eaten I could throw them in with the bettas or left them with the adults. I want them to be pets.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

How long does it take before you know their gender? If my fish tank was finished I would probably offer to take 3 or 4 males but dunno how long till my tank is ready lol. Other than that I would suggest posting on local garage sale sites for something.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

My dad used to breed fancy guppies when I was a kid so he was able to sex them pretty accurately around 2-3 weeks. But I'm not as gifted but I believe it's around 2-3 months?? I have a single older one who is just over 2 weeks old and I am almost positive that it's a female. But... it's started getting a slight yellow hue to it's body and if it's a male, I will be keeping him because my son's original male passed away. So I would be keeping around 4 females to get my ratio to 1:3 because my male I have now is a little too much for my girls. Fireball keeps him in his place, but that means Jasmine catches the brunt of his harassment. So I might consider keeping the older one but I can't keep everyone. My count of the 5 gallon is between 60-70 and there is at least 10 in the 10 gallon that have figured out to swim to the bottom and avoid the net. So they are at the mercy of their parents.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

AccaliaJay said:


> How long does it take before you know their gender? If my fish tank was finished I would probably offer to take 3 or 4 males but dunno how long till my tank is ready lol. Other than that I would suggest posting on local garage sale sites for something.



Like Rubbie said if you are good you can tell 3-4 weeks. I have been able to tell a few at 2 months but others I have to wait a few more weeks. By the time they are 5 months it's really easy but if you have females they will have breed already so more on the way.

Garage sales are great for tanks I have never bought a new tank. I will change that this summer with the petco $1 per gallon sale.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

$1 per gallon is cheap XD


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

If you can ship, I'll pay shipping and take as many as you'll give me. They will NOT be feeders. :-D


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I can definitely ship or if you are anywhere near the north east area I might be able to deliver. Jasmine will be having more in about a week and a half or so, so I will have more. :roll: but I would like to let them grow up just a little bit more before I would ship them. It's looking like the older one (almost 3 weeks old) is going to be a boy, so I am going to need 3 girls to keep my ratio correct. But it is still a little too early to tell for sure. But give me another week or so, and I will be able to ship them.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Great :-D I'm in Massachusetts. ^^


----------

